# An Anniversary Hike



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

19 years. Yikes! We are getting old!

My wife likes to hike, but she typically hates my kind of hikes. I'm a bushwhacker. She likes trails. I hate trails. But once a year I give in and let her choose where to go. This year she chose a place that I knew nothing about. She didn't know anything about it either. We were going in blind. I'm not sure what either of us expected, but the end result was pretty darned good. In fact, it was downright impressive. I need to try to get to this area a bit more often!

It was a bit chilly, but once we got walking it wasn't bad. Once we entered the slot, it was rather comfy.

I can just picture in my mind young natives running, yelling, and playing all day long down in this labyrinth. Amazing.

Some of you may recognize this area. Others might not. It's fairly popular -- but not on this day. We had it all to ourselves.

Enjoy some pics.

Entrance:


















In the slot:



























View from above:









Exiting the smaller slot, looking downstream at the confluence of larger slot:









Turn around and look at exit of small slot, looking up the small slot:









Checking out the grafiti:




































Confluence, looking upstream at larger slot canyon:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful place, do you mind naming the trail? heading that way in a few months, We would love to stop and do some slot canyon hikes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for posting those.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! Those are very cool pics.


----------

